# Cheap Michelin 225/75/16 tyres



## wirerick (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi everyone I have just had fitted a Michelin 225 75 16 camper tyre fitted for £100. I think this is well cheap so if anyone is looking for the same tyre here is the link (am i aloud to do this)?
http://www.tyrexpress.com/index.aspx
At other garages they were wanting between £150-£180 not fitted. So hopefully this will help you all out.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you all
Rick and Karen


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

wirerick said:


> Hi everyone I have just had fitted a Michelin 225 75 16 camper tyre fitted for £100. I think this is well cheap so if anyone is looking for the same tyre here is the link (am i aloud to do this)?
> http://www.tyrexpress.com/index.aspx
> At other garages they were wanting between £150-£180 not fitted. So hopefully this will help you all out.
> 
> ...


Is it fitted to a sat. dish then, given the category we are in?


----------



## wirerick (Dec 16, 2009)

Whoops :lol:


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

check the dates, as i think these tyres are not made anymore. dennis


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Mick757 said:


> wirerick said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone I have just had fitted a Michelin 225 75 16 camper tyre fitted for £100. I think this is well cheap so if anyone is looking for the same tyre here is the link (am i aloud to do this)?
> ...


I thought it was taking directional a bit far :?


----------



## wirerick (Dec 16, 2009)

Can someone please put this in the right category  

Thanks Rick and Karen


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

wirerick said:


> Can someone please put this in the right category
> 
> Thanks Rick and Karen


Hang on, Mick and I will look stupid then (I am stupid but Mick seems ok)


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Id leave it here, as you dont want picture slip in this weather!


----------

